# Airport Cards (non-extreme)



## lnoelstorr (Jul 26, 2004)

Does Apple no longer do these?

I'm hopefully getting a PowerMac soon, and I was planning that when I did have one I'd pop an Airport card in my iBook so I could take it round the house with me for web-browsing and so on from the comfort of my sofa or bed.

However, I was just looking through the Apple store (and also checked dabs.com) and it seems Apple now only sell the Extreme card, which I understand is of no use to me (I have one of the oldest sorts of the white iBooks).

So, what are my options macosx.com folks?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 26, 2004)

Ebay is a great source. And I am sure, you will also find some non-extreme cards in other apple selling stores (non-Apple Stores).


----------



## fuzz (Jul 28, 2004)

i bought mine for $49 from a seller on Amazon.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 28, 2004)

Also check http://www.craigslist.com and select your city (they have a lot of the nation covered now, and growing rapidly) and you may find an airport card that way. Also try your local retailers like Fry's Electronics and CompUsa. Fry's is where I got my airport card (non-extreme) just 2 months ago.


----------



## qwikstreet (Jul 28, 2004)

Ebay Airport cards are ridiculous anymore. I seen some go for 135$. Amazon no longer sells Airport cards. No used either. 

I bought one this week for 50$ at Mac of All Trades.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jul 29, 2004)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> (they have a lot of the nation covered now, and growing rapidly)



Sadly "the nation" is the USA, which (thankfully) is not the nation I live in.


----------



## dixonbm (Jul 30, 2004)

The issue of supply and demand has caught up with those of us with older macs needing the old airport cards.  There is a fixed supply of airport cards since Apple no longer makes them and a greater demand because of the rapid spread of wireless networking.

Hence the rising prices on ebay which is a true supply and demand market place.


----------



## drunkmac (Jul 30, 2004)

Find small shops and places. Like the PC and MAC connection near me. Theyd have one. Want me to check since I use extreme?


----------



## dixonbm (Jul 30, 2004)

I know I may need one for my PowerMac G4, but I may just opt for the Linksys 802.11g PCI card. Luckily I've already got one for my wife's ibook and my pismo.

3rd party cards are a definite alternative for Powermac G3 and G4s.


----------



## fuzz (Jul 30, 2004)

i saw a Fry's ad today in the Houston Chronicle; they're selling nonextreme Airport cards for $69.  they also have a website store at www.outpost.com.


----------



## karavite (Aug 3, 2004)

Shoot - why did I wait so long! All the links and suggestions here no longer have old Airport cards. Any other ideas please? I mean an iMac that runs OS X like a little champ should not be an obsolete maching when it comes to wireless!


----------



## karavite (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey - maybe this is a good solution for any old iMac owners who want wireless:

http://mac-pro.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=aerolan-usb&Category_Code=

"AeroPad is designed for iMacs and previous Mac models that do not have AirPort Card capability built-in. Using AeroPad, these Macs can also enjoy the convenience of wireless networking."

$99, but when (IF) you find a card + the adapter you may be at or over $99 any way.


----------



## mdnky (Aug 4, 2004)

DLink or Linksys has a device that plugs into a USB port, looks just like the Bluetooth add-ons.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Aug 5, 2004)

are there any non-Apple cards that I can install in my iBook's Airport card slot instead of an Airport card? or are the only alternate solutions external?


----------



## GraphicUmp (Aug 5, 2004)

www.smalldog.com
www.macresq.com
www.macofalltrades.com  - has them often, but not all the time
www.megamacs.com   - again, often, but not all the time
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/macresource/netcarandad.html


----------



## mpbnl8182 (Aug 5, 2004)

If anyone's looking for an AirPort card, let me know.  I just got rid of my G3 iBook in favor of a PB, and I have a card at home that I am trying to sell.

MP


----------



## mseydel (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm really surprised that you're having so much trouble. I bought a (non-extreme) Airport card two months ago for my iBook, and after pricing available stock at the local Apple Store and Comp USA, I bought it at Best Buy for $69. They all had them to burn...of course, I live in San Francisco, so I've never had much problem getting materials for my Macs.


----------



## pds (Aug 5, 2004)

I tried the external things - a netgear (using a hacked driver) and a dlink that was built for OS X.

They seemed to work OK in general, but both of them hard crashed my iBook G3 800 when trying to voice chat using iChat. The hard crash completely locked me out and only a hard restart would get me back in business


----------



## karavite (Aug 6, 2004)

Ugh - I'm sure there are issues with these USB solutions, but if you can't find an airport card, at least it is something! P.S. I found one for our extra G3 iMac, but the supplier was swamped with orders and has no more. Everyone is running out of these so move now if you want one.


----------



## Viro (Aug 8, 2004)

I just got mine from eBay a few days ago. Paid £40 for it, and that's not a bad deal if you ask me. These things seem to be selling like crazy on ebay now.


----------



## karavite (Aug 8, 2004)

mseydel said:
			
		

> I'm really surprised that you're having so much trouble. I bought a (non-extreme) Airport card two months ago for my iBook, and after pricing available stock at the local Apple Store and Comp USA, I bought it at Best Buy for $69. They all had them to burn...of course, I live in San Francisco, so I've never had much problem getting materials for my Macs.



Geography is not the issue. If you live in Tibet or Texas sooner or later they will be scarce - Apple is no longer making them so the supply is now fixed.


----------



## vdowiz (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm still in shock that Mac put us in this ridiculous position.  I need an airport card (or several) BAD!!!!!  I am a consultant, and a lot of my clients are on older ibooks or imacs, and are trying to go wireless now.  These alternatives don't work for me.  A third party card will not work with an ibook (since it has no card slot) or an iMac, and the USB adapters are clunky and ineffective.  Who wants to carry around a laptop and a long cord with a big antenna on the end?  Not me, that's who!  I think someone should start making a new version of the original airport card for all this demand that Mac has created, either that or Mac should rethink their positioin.  This is nuts!!!!!


----------



## vdowiz (Aug 9, 2004)

mseydel said:
			
		

> I'm really surprised that you're having so much trouble. I bought a (non-extreme) Airport card two months ago for my iBook, and after pricing available stock at the local Apple Store and Comp USA, I bought it at Best Buy for $69. They all had them to burn...of course, I live in San Francisco, so I've never had much problem getting materials for my Macs.



Of course you didn't have problems 2 months ago... no one did... they were everywhere.  That was before Mac pulled the rug out, and discontinued production.  Try.. just TRY finding one now anywhere for under $115.  Even in San Fran!


----------



## karavite (Aug 9, 2004)

vdowiz - I wonder how many of your clients will say to screw Apple and get a Windows machine if there old Mac can't use wireless. If, and I'm not saying it is, this is a slight ploy to get people to buy new Macs, it is a poorly thought out strategy. Forcing someone into being outdated in any way is bad customer relations - especially on machines that do almost everything else (primary computer tasks) well. Its not like the whole PC world is 802.11g right now any way (though they are darn cheap - cards and routers).


----------



## Viro (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm currently using a wireless card made by IBM. My iBook identifies it as an Airport card, so I'm guessing that they are made by the same manufacturer, just that Apple rebrands them Airport.

The full name of the card is "IBM Internal High Rate Wireless LAN PC Card". There doesn't seem to be a model number on it. I got it off someone on eBay about a week ago.


----------



## dixonbm (Aug 9, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> I'm currently using a wireless card made by IBM. My iBook identifies it as an Airport card, so I'm guessing that they are made by the same manufacturer, just that Apple rebrands them Airport.
> 
> The full name of the card is "IBM Internal High Rate Wireless LAN PC Card". There doesn't seem to be a model number on it. I got it off someone on eBay about a week ago.




Is it the exact same size as the Apple Airport card?  Does it fit in the Airport Card slot?

If we have an option other than the card made by Apple, I'd love to get one. I'd rather have one that fits into the builtin space as opposed to a third party PCI card.


----------



## dixonbm (Aug 9, 2004)

Could you provide a link to the Ebay auction that you purchased it from. I'm eager to see a picture.


----------



## Viro (Aug 10, 2004)

It fits fine, and is exactly like an Airport card minus the Apple branding. Here's the link to the auction where I got it from. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5113380250&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT

There used to be a picture there, but it doesn't seem to be there anymore.


----------



## karavite (Aug 12, 2004)

I wonder, with no more old Airport card, will Apple also stop making the card adapter for G3 iMacs? Will those also become a hot black market commodity too now?


----------



## Viro (Aug 12, 2004)

Black market? Dude, it's not like we're dealing in weapons or drugs here, just end of lined Apple components. Call it something else.


----------



## pds (Aug 12, 2004)

uuhh, what's the fuss

I called a few compusa s in the area and no-one had the beasts and everyone gave me a song and dance about how they are discontinued and not available and and and.

Then I called a (semi)local authorized service center (a reseller who does service too). He said he had just run out, but ordered a bunch of them and they'll be in tomorrow. Retailers can't get them, but service centers can - though as parts, they are a bit above suggested retail ($100). So call a store that does authorized repairs and save yourselves the headaches.


----------



## Viro (Aug 12, 2004)

But for how long?


----------



## pds (Aug 12, 2004)

Tomorrow is good for me 

I wonder if apple will come out with an adapter to allow the extreme card to run in the regular slot. Stupid though, not too many people need g for surfing - the main use of wireless. If I really need to transfer heavy duty stuff - I'll stick in a cable.


----------



## Viro (Aug 12, 2004)

You could start hoarding all the airport cards you come across, and in a few months time sell them at marked up prices. I'm sure some enterprising person will do it and make a hefty profit.


----------



## fuzz (Aug 12, 2004)

1 available at Smalldog.com

http://www.smalldog.com/product/12651637


----------



## dixonbm (Aug 12, 2004)

Why not just charge $150 or $200!!

This is rediculous! There has to be some company out there willing to produce these. Talk about profit margin....good grief!


----------



## fuzz (Aug 12, 2004)

how about eBay????  although the completed listings show a going rate of $90-$120.  wow, who would have known ... is this the only Apple product whose value appreciates??


----------



## Viro (Aug 13, 2004)

It might be the only computer product whose value appreciates!


----------



## pds (Aug 13, 2004)

In the end the repair center charged me 117 plus tax. 

But now I don't have to worry about getting shut out!


----------



## karavite (Aug 13, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Black market? Dude, it's not like we're dealing in weapons or drugs here, just end of lined Apple components. Call it something else.



Well, the market might be not be black (meaning illegal), but the prices sure are becoming black market prices! I saw 802.11g card for less than $40 at Best Buy and meanwhile people needing a older slower Apple card are paying $100+! Crazy! I think you are right about it being the only computer product to appreciate in value! Very funny!


----------



## crypee d (Aug 18, 2004)

Man, it hurt to pay $140 but I did it.  The ebay auctions weren't encouraging so I sprang for one here:

http://store.yahoo.com/macresource/airwircardem.html

He says its new in box and has a 90 day warranty.  If it arrives differently I will post about it.


----------



## karavite (Aug 18, 2004)

Somehwat related, but looks like no help to iMac owners - or is do G3 iMacs have a "CardBus" slot? (see tech specs)

http://www.orangeware.com/endusers/wirelessformac.html


----------



## mpbnl8182 (Aug 20, 2004)

I just sold mine on ebay, ended up getting $157 for it.  Crazy, if you ask me, but I'll take it.


----------

